# Some Shameless Self-Promotion



## Sduff05 (Feb 22, 2010)

I Hope this is allowed if its not please delete it or move it or whatever.

I just wanted to share my work with everyone on here.
I am only a member of one other forum and it is moderated so heavily that i would be put in jail ( actually banned ) if i posted something i wasnt meant to.

Anyway here goes : 

*Facebook*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephen-Duffy-Photography/202488829785392?ref=ts


*Flickr*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Please all feel free to comment/like/dislike. Just be honest i am considering going into photography, but my only critics so far have been my family and they all love it . . . predictably. So i would love some feedback anything would be great.

Sorry if this is in the wrong place

WAR RAMPAGE


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

One of my biggest shortcomings is a lack of shameless self-promotion.

you have some beautiful pics Stephan, goodluck.










edit: You'd get a lot more promotion here if you had some MMA or girly pix


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

are all of the pictures photoshoped ? because some look really really amazing.


----------



## Sduff05 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the likes on Facebook.

Not all of my pictures are photoshopped.
Some are and some more so than others but all i do with most of my pictures are bring the colours up abit, make them more vivid. Thats really about the limit to my photoshop skills.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Moved this to the Graphics Show room  Really like your photos. I'm about to start getting back into ammy photography and in need of a new camera.

Not looking to spend much, but need more than a compact. Any reccomendations on a 4/3rds Compact System Camera? I'm looking at the Lumix G2 and that seems to be the direction I'm heading...

Anyways, liked on FB  Keep us updated dude, this section is mainly for graphic work, but I certainly won't mind you posting your photography whenever you want to


----------



## Sduff05 (Feb 22, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Moved this to the Graphics Show room  Really like your photos. I'm about to start getting back into ammy photography and in need of a new camera.
> 
> Not looking to spend much, but need more than a compact. Any reccomendations on a 4/3rds Compact System Camera? I'm looking at the Lumix G2 and that seems to be the direction I'm heading...
> 
> Anyways, liked on FB  Keep us updated dude, this section is mainly for graphic work, but I certainly won't mind you posting your photography whenever you want to


Cool, Thanks for the like.
I am actually using a Sony NEX 5 its the first time i have had any need an SLR so i am just getting used to it, But so far i am very happy with it. It has some really nice feature like a "Sweep Panoramic" modes and it can take pictures in 3D and it also records in FULL HD.

I don't know much about the Lumix G2, or its price i paid 450 euro ( dude in the shop messed up and i got 100 off )
I think this may be kind of expensive for what you get and there are only 3 Lens availible at the moment  I think the biggest being 18 to 200 and the Lens type is an E mount which is exclusive to Sony and the NEX cameras i think. Although i know you can get an A mount Adapter and use A mount lens.

Hope this helps you a little bit


----------



## Sduff05 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey everyone.
Just said i would put a quick post up here letting everyone know that i am actively uploading pictures on my Facebook page and that you continued support is very welcome and helps so much.
Feel free to like ( if you like the picture) , comment ( please keep it constructive ).

*Facebook* page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephen-Duffy-Photography/202488829785392

*Flickr*( Has lots of holiday photos as well its not all my best stuff )
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

